

Shutdown 101: What’s Going To Happen Tonight At Midnight? - nav
http://we-are-star-stuff.tumblr.com/post/62788339584/shutdown-101-whats-going-to-happen-tonight-at

======
linker3000
Gah - and nearly 19,000 one-line 'notes' (comments) against the article
pointing out that someone-or-other has reposted, reblogged or 'liked' it.

Did someone in the dim and distant past really really think this type of
feedback mechanism was a good idea?

------
furyg3
Are the health care reforms really that scary to those who lobby the
Republicans?

